# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Sài Gòn >  Nhà hàng Sen Đông Dương Khuyến mãi Tặng  Hải sản Tôm Càng các món, hào....

## thangbizxq

Khuyến mãi Tặng 1 Hải sản Tôm Càng các món, hào các món từ ngày 8/3 - 29/04/2013Với diện tích kinh doanh gần 1.000 m2 Sen Đông Dương có thể phục vụ cùng lúc hơn 500 thực khách ở đủ các loại phòng Vip và sảnh tiệc lớn khác nhau. Giàn Karaoke chuyên nghiệp luôn sẵn sàng cất tiếng để phục vụ Quý Khách bất cứ lúc nào. Đến đây chúng ta có thể tìm cho mình một không gian yên tĩnh cho họp mặt gia đình, bàn chuyện công việc hay một không gian lớn cho các hội nghị trọng thể, sự kiện văn hóa, giải trí hoành tráng, yến tiệc sang trọng.phù hợp cho các buổi tiệc liên hoan, sinh nhật... Phục vụ trên 300 món ăn 3 miền, nhận đặt tiệc phục vụ tại tư gia, cơ quan, có đội ngũ nhân viên kinh doanh đến tận nhà tư vấn… Quý Khách co nhu cầu đặt tiệc xin liên hệ : 0902386464/0906881055 Vui lòng truy cập Web:sendongduong.vn

----------

